#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What would be the efficient way to learn coding?

## Ritika

I have been learning coding in university. And i go through some online tutorials. other than that what would be other ways to learn coding?

----------


## Bhavya

> I have been learning coding in university. And i go through some online tutorials. other than that what would be other ways to learn coding?


W3schools website is a great source to learn about coding.

----------


## Shana

> W3schools website is a great source to learn about coding.


As far as I know, practice is the best way. Try Codeacademy. That's my favorite. For more info, go here.

----------


## Bhavya

> As far as I know, practice is the best way. Try Codeacademy. That's my favorite. For more info, go here.


Yeah agree practice is more important, Thank you for sharing ,Now i can refer these sites for more practical and theoretical knowledge

----------


## joel

You Need *Red-bull's* than Coffee if you are beginner.. 
Read All Documentations and Tutorials related to your *Language*. 
Avoid Using *Youtube* Tutorials (after you master you can understand them otherwise you will get confused for sure) 

Don't give-up

----------


## Dhiya

You can follow some courses through *Coursera.* You can follow your favorite courses including coding subjects from Top Universities all around the world.

----------

